# darwin Ports 1.0



## Thierry6 (8 Mai 2005)

comme je n'ai pas vu l'info encore sur le site : pour ceux qui trouvent Fink un peu lourd ou un peu trop éloigné de l'esprit OSX, ou pour ceux qui veulent les deux, Darwin Ports arrive dans un état mature ! i.e. dans une version 1.0

http://darwinports.opendarwin.org/

dans le même esprit que FinkCommander, vous pouvez aussi avoir une GUI
http://www.wordtech-software.com/dpgui.html


----------

